# Help: Does this tank fit sufficiently on stand?



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, got a stand for free the other day and it looked perfect for a bowfront, so I went out and bought one on sale. But I need to know if you think it's safe on the stand or not. Stand is definately sturdy enough and had 40 pounds of sand in the bottom of it for stability when I got it, which leads me to believe it had something quite heavy on it before.

I'm just not sure since about 5mm of the very front edge of the tank is off the edge of it. Would this be a problem?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you'd be ok with that. The majority of the bottom frame is supported. The tiny amount hanging off wouldn't be an issue IMO.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> I think you'd be ok with that. The majority of the bottom frame is supported. The tiny amount hanging off wouldn't be an issue IMO.


yup i would second that


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You should be fine on that, as Daniel says the small amount over should not be a concern, enjoy your bow front. Cheers Laurie


----------

